# John deere 60in broom wafers(snow)



## jhakarter (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey there, I currently run a few(3) john deere tractors with the 60 inch sweeper broom for doing snow on sidewalks. I am curious what all you guys are using for wafers(bristles) when your john deere head wears out. I currently have 2 stock deere heads which are awesome, and I had to replace one head this fall in which I replaced it with Keystone wafers which are aftermarket. I am not thouroughly impressed with the keystone wafers, but they are significantly less then the deere wafers. Does any one else have other brands they have used? I cannot run steel bristles, they must be all Poly or whatnot. Thanks for your help


----------

